# HELP REPAIRING CANON 580 EX II BASE



## bergstrom (Aug 2, 2017)

I recently did an event and someone was dancing and ripped the whole of my 580 off the camera, leaving the base stuck to the hot shoe. I have al 4 screws but missing 2 washers. The problem is when i screw the screws, the base just comes out from the rest of the flash becayse the top of the screws made the 4 holes in the base bigger. I've enclosed 2 pix. 

Question is, is there any screws witt the same width but longer and with bigger head, so that the base can't break away off the flash again? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 5, 2017)

bergstrom said:


> I recently did an event and someone was dancing and ripped the whole of my 580 off the camera, leaving the base stuck to the hot shoe. I have al 4 screws but missing 2 washers. The problem is when i screw the screws, the base just comes out from the rest of the flash becayse the top of the screws made the 4 holes in the base bigger. I've enclosed 2 pix.
> 
> Question is, is there any screws witt the same width but longer and with bigger head, so that the base can't break away off the flash again?
> 
> Thanks.



Sounds like you need a trip to the hardware store.


----------



## pwp (Aug 5, 2017)

Your 580 foot is designed to break away under x amount of pressure. This is to save the hot shoe tearing open or distorting the prism in a big impact. It's happened to me a couple of times when I got bumped in heavy crowds. 

CPS fixed it while I waited. Inexpensive...

-pw


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2017)

pwp said:


> Your 580 foot is designed to break away under x amount of pressure. This is to save the hot shoe tearing open or distorting the prism in a big impact. It's happened to me a couple of times when I got bumped in heavy crowds.
> 
> CPS fixed it while I waited. Inexpensive...
> 
> -pw



I'd get a new base, order it from Canon or have it replaced. Beefing up things to make it bullet proof might place the top of the camera in jeopardy, and it cost more to fix. They run about $30 and up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Repair-Parts-For-Canon-580EX-II-Speedlite-Hotshoe-Base-Hot-Shoe-Foot-Bracket-/142448938294?hash=item212a9e4d36:g:xicAAOSwuxpZbX0o


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks PwP. 

Spokena, yes I might actually get one. Thanks. I didn't actually know you could buy that part.


----------

